# Graffiti



## Xarus (5. August 2001)

Hallo!

Noch ein Grünschnabel  .

Wie der Betreff es schon zu verraten mag, versuche ich mich momentan an Graffiti. Besser gesagt an Graffiti - Schrift.
Jedoch bei meinen Photoshopfähigkeiten, die sich nahe Null ansiedeln, gestaltet sich die Problematik doch etwas schwieriger als ich anfangs dachte. 
 
Ich bin seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer von Photoshop 6.0 und mein eventuelles Ziel sollte in etwa so aussehen.
Nur wie mache ich das? 
Es gibt die ja Möglichkeit, beim Schreiben mit dem Textwerkzeug die Schrift als Maske erstellen zu lassen. Doch sind alle Versuche der zufriedenstellenden Weiterverarbeitung bisher kläglich gescheitert.
Über die Suchen - Funktion habe ich nur ein paar Links zu Fonts - Seiten erstöbern können. Doch leider ist für mich nichts brauchbares dabei. Muss ich den umständlichen Umweg über Bezierkurven gehen und jeden Buchstaben einzeln formen oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit?


Ich freue mich auf eure Hilfe. 
 

Gruß,
Xarus


----------



## Kugu (5. August 2001)

Als wenn du ein individuelles Graffiti haben möchtest, dann musste wahrscheinlich schon jeden Buchstaben einzelnd 
über das Pfadwerkzeug formen. Was bei 8 Buchstaben nicht wirklich viel ist.

Als Graffiti Font würde ich dir die unten angehängten drei Fonts empfehlen, 

allerdings so schöne Schwingungen und Verschlingungen wirste damit kaum hinkriegen.


----------



## Psyclic (5. August 2001)

lol also am besten zeichnest du dein bild s/w und scannst es ein danach kannst es in PS colorieren etc !
So ein bild wirste nicht in PS erstellen können es sei denn du willst da 10 jahre dran sitzen


----------



## Xarus (5. August 2001)

Danke Kugu für die Fonts.

Zum Thema zeichnen. Das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Aber nachdem ich es probiert habe - nunja, es sah doch ein wenig vermurkst aus das Ganze weil Xarus + zeichnen = Mülltonne.
So in etwa.
Aber was solls.
Da hilft wohl nur üben, üben, und ääähhh....üben.

Danke trotzdem.

Xarus


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (6. August 2001)

*vielleicht mit Illustrator*

Ich denke auch, dass Du dein "Tag" (Graffiti) wohl oder übel mit mit Pfaden basteln müsstest oder was einscannst.
Adobe Illustrator hat aber - falls Du Zugriff auf das Programm haben solltest - ein Feature, mit dem Du grafittiähnliche Pfade erzeugen kannst.
Du schreibst Deine Buchstaben, wandelst den Text in Pfade um und wählst den Filter „Scribble and Tweak“
Die Pfade kannst Du einfach über die Zwischenablage in Photoshop importieren.


----------



## Xarus (6. August 2001)

Danke für den Tip Onkel Jürgen.
Mit dem Illustrator ist das so eine Sache. 
Aber ich glaube, dass bei meiner Schwester in der Firma mit Illustrator gearbeitet wird.
Die Tatsache, dass ich eine hübsche Schwester habe kann nur von Vorteil sein wenn ich sie auf einen der Grafiktypen ansetze, damit sie mir eine Probesitzung an einem Rechner dort organisieren kann.
 


Xarus


----------



## bdragon (6. August 2001)

Es geht auch mit den bordeigenen Mitteln von PS6

Nimm deinen Hintergrund

Such Dir deine Schrift aus

Jetzt Schreibst Du jeden Buchstaben in eigene Ebene bei dunklem Hintergrund nimm weiß auf jeden Fall viel Kontrast

Blende alle Buchstaben außer einen aus

Jetzt gehe auf Auswahl -> Farbbereich auswählen

Jetzt wechsele zur Pfadansicht und wandel die Auswahl in einen Pfad

Jetzt fülle die Pfadkontur mit dem Airbrushtool

Jetzt hast Du die erste Schicht

Jetzt gehe auf Auswahl -> erneut auswählen 
dann musst Du auf Auswahl transformieren, verkleinern
Jetzt gibts Du die Pixel Anzahl ein zB. 5px

Jetzt gehtst Du wieder auf die Pfadansicht und wählst Pfad aus Auswahl erstellen

Das ganze geht jetz immer so weiter bis Du das Ergebniss hast.

Ich habe mal ein Beispiel angehängt Ist nicht so schön aber es ging nur darum Dir zu zeigen das es geht.

Viel Spass
bdragon


----------



## Climbazise (7. August 2001)

&nbsp&nbsp Um so ein graffiti zu machen helfen dir keine effekten  und keine schriftarten.
:{} Da musst du einfach selber viel arbeit leisten. Mit skizzen abscannung musst du anfangen und danach von hand mit masken, airbrushen, u.s.w.  weiter arbeiten. Es dauert bisschen länger aber so schlimm ist es auch nicht.
&nbsp&nbsp&nbsp    Hab keine angst vor arbeit, und es wird sich löhnen


----------



## Kugu (7. August 2001)

Mein erster Grafitti Versuch
Entstehungszeit: knapp 30 Sekunden ( 4.40 Uhr )
Wenn du mir verrätst was du für ein Wort als Grafitti haben möchtest 
dann setz ich mich auch gerne etwas länger hinn und entwerfe dir den Grundriss. ( Im komplett nüchternen Zustand:> )


----------



## Xarus (7. August 2001)

Geil Kugu !!!
Ick könnt dir knutschen.  
Sieht verdammt knorke aus.
Ich habe immer krampfhaft versucht herauszubekommen, wie ich welchen Schwung wie und wo ansetze.
Und der Typ macht das in 30 sek.  
Nun habe ich aber noch eine weitere Frage.
Ich selber habe auch ein wenig umhergemalt und es auch eingescannt.
Doch wie bekomme ich die Konturen in einen weiter zu bearbeitenden Pfad umgewandelt. Wie gesagt, bin noch ein ganz Frischer in PS.
Der Tip von bdragon mit dem airbrush für die Pfadkonturen gefällt mir auch sehr gut. Ich denke, dass ich das beim Colorieren später beherrzigen werde.

Xarus
(freut sich über die große Anteilnahme )


----------



## Xarus (7. August 2001)

Ha!!
Ich bin ja gar nicht so doof wie ich aussehe.
Ich habe es hinbekommen mit der Pfaderstellung.
Eingescannt, mit dem Zauberstab sämtliche weiße Hintergrundstellen markiert, so dass allein meine Schrift übrig blieb, dann select/inverse und dann aus der Auswahl ´nen Pfad gemacht.
Ich bin ein wenig stolz auf mich.;-) 

Gruss,
Xarus.


----------



## C.Bird (28. März 2002)

Ein spätes DAnke!!!


----------

